
Is it worth also submitting to programming.reddit.com, or does everyone here read both anyway? - benhoyt

======
davidw
Maybe it depends on the subject? Too far away from practical things/startups
and maybe it's not right here, although of course PG is the final arbiter. The
community is better here, if only because Slava hasn't discovered it yet and
so there are no "you are a fucking moron" posts - quite the contrary, most
discussions are quite civil and pleasant.

~~~
benhoyt
True about the better community here! I posted my recent blog entry to
prog.reddit as well ... feel the love:
<http://programming.reddit.com/info/22sok/comments> :-)

~~~
ivan
Negative comment is also comment :)

~~~
sethjohn
I think it's also much easier to zing off a facile negative comment. Forcing
yourself to write something positive (or at least non-negative) helps me focus
on writing something truly insightful.

~~~
willarson
Good point. I try to do the same, which is why I post semi-frequently here,
and never post on Reddit. This community tends to reward quality responses,
whereas larger communities tend to evolve to the point of rewarding asinine
negativity.

That said, most of the negative comments made by those on reddit about
articles I have written tend to be fairly accurate...

~~~
davidw
Perhaps part of what makes this more of a 'community' is that most negative
comments here are something you probably could say in person to the person in
question, whereas the reddit comments, while accurate, are things you would
(or should, at least) feel ashamed to say to someone's face.

------
rms
If you're submitting a site where you'd like to drive traffic, you should
submit to reddit too because reddit really helps out your Pagerank.

